# How are the non hori screen protectors?



## spardasieg (May 16, 2010)

Are they any good at this store, I see the price is much cheaper, do they compare at all? Also would love to know about those 4 dollar batteries.


----------



## Costello (May 16, 2010)

you can find 1 customer review here:
http://www.r4ds-ds.com/products/Premium-Qu...-Set-p-131.html
shoptemp uses the same supplier.
not much more info, I think those should do the trick... 
I've been using a screen protector for my n95 phone, i bought the protector in a random store at a super cheap price, it works fine really.
just a sticky piece of plastic you put on the screen.


----------



## spardasieg (May 16, 2010)

Guessing if I lay it on correctly the first time air bubbles wont happen...? That guy seemed to mess up.


----------



## Hardkaare (May 16, 2010)

It has to be clean aswell and no dust.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 16, 2010)

spardasieg said:
			
		

> Guessing if I lay it on correctly the first time air bubbles wont happen...? That guy seemed to mess up.


It's pretty hard... definitely not as easy as you think. Try finding some guides on YouTube and you should do alright. I got one small bubble, but it's barely noticeable and it's on the edge of the screen.

I bought official Hori ones at DealExtreme, but I'm not completely sure if they're real. In any case, you shouldn't buy random ones like Costello says. For my DS Phat I got really bad protectors that weren't smooth enough. Whatever you did, the protector would scratch. It's almost impossible to look through it now; I can only play on my DS Phat in the dark with the backlight on.


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> http://www.r4ds-ds.com/products/Premium-Qu...-Set-p-131.htmlThat website kinda fails. Look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 16, 2010)

Because I'm pretty dumb when it comes to putting screen protectors on my DS, I just gave up.

I can never get it right without at least a little bit of dust, an air bubble, or a print. Damn annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, I still don't have any scratches on either of my DS's. It doesn't seem easy to scratch it up.

I have a Hori one on one of my older PSP's and I somehow got that one on without screwing it up. It's very clear. A big difference from the absolutely awful Pelican one I had on it before.


----------



## spardasieg (May 17, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> spardasieg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But wouldn't the same go for the hori with being hard to apply?


----------



## spardasieg (May 18, 2010)

Well I ordered the non hori one along with the Acekard 2i and a 4gb Micro SD...Hope everything comes quickly and well.

Thanks guys.

PS: I got Tracked shipping, is it any faster (Will my order take more then a week, I'm in Manhattan)


----------

